# Simrad console mounting



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Go with a Balzout mount externally. Solid as a rock, no vibrations whatsoever. Do a search on balzout mounts you’ll see some pics.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

I have had a RAM mount on my offshore boat for 10 years: It is just a fine way to mount with minimal real estate available. I would suggest a reputably RAM mount as the cheap ones want to "walk down" on your as you get bumpy. If you have the real estate, there is no reason NOT to do this upgrade.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Balzout mount all the way!


----------



## MercMan (9 mo ago)

I have used Ram mount no problems but those in the picture look better


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

ElLobo said:


> Balzout mount all the way!
> View attachment 201019
> View attachment 201020


Dont mean to derail the thread but where did you get the side console add on? I have a flat side console that I am trying to figure out how to mount a gps to eventually for trips to the glades. Thanks!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

saltyfly239 said:


> Dont mean to derail the thread but where did you get the side console add on? I have a flat side console that I am trying to figure out how to mount a gps to eventually for trips to the glades. Thanks!


Bluepoint fabrication


----------

